# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Stajanje pelena na nekoliko godina

## ovca_i_janjad

pelena imam od dvoje djece, trenutno ne planiramo dalje

zanima me ima li smisla spremiti pelene negdje na nekih pet ili sedam godina, prije svega zbog gumice koja i ovako popusti s tim silnim pranjima, ne znam bi li se održala kroz godine stajanja

interesenata za preuzimanje baš i nema

----------


## vještičica

mislim da bi u tom navedenom vremenu (5-7 godina) gumice definitivno otišle u Honduras
prodaj/pokloni, pa kasnije zbavljaj nove

----------


## kahna

Onda? Prodaješ?  :Grin:

----------


## marta

Slažem se s vjesticicom, gumice ce se raspasti, koristila pelene ili ne. Čak mislim da gumice duže prežive ako se koriste. Bolje ih je prodati cim ti vise ne trebaju.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

nemam bog zna što za prodati, ali mi je i dalje nevjerojatno koliko se dobro drže stare kamarisice iz 2005.-te, materijal je skoro nepromijenjen, bijel i mekan, jedino sam čičke dva puta mijenjala i skidala onaj dodatak. tako da ne znam bi li to odgovaralo svakom djetetu

ali mene srce boooollllliiii da ih nema u kući

ili da im nabrzaka rodim brata za kojeg toliko navijaju

gumice neće izdržati, onda nema smisla držati ih u kući

hm, a jedno dvije ili tri godine?

----------


## martinaP

Kamaris - brodovi? Moje su i dan danas u svakodnevnoj upotrebi, ni čičci nisu mijenjani. Svaki put me fascinira kako se dobro drže. Moje pelene su 2 god. korištene pa 2 god. stajale, i ništa im se nije desilo. Kao da nisu stajale.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Moja djeca su dio pelena naslijedila od mene (rodila ih s 33). Za ove s   :Gumi-gumi:  ne znam koji im je rok trajanja.

----------


## tua

Iz iskustva, vidiš u potpisu koliko su moje stajale, pa sam se neugodno iznenadila kad sam ih ponovo izvadila-jedna trećina je recimo nastradala, I to neke istog proizvođača. jedne preživjele, druge ne. Ali opet te iskoristim za noć.

Pa ostavi par srcu dragih, nek curke lutkama stavljaju dok ti opet ne budu trebale :Wink:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

kamaris - žirafice i slonići

pelene su iz 2005.-te/2006.-te, imaju već koju godinicu

*Pandora*, to su vjerojatno švedske pelene, moje su nosile benkice od mene, ali s gumicom je potpuno drukčije

no, mislim da ći ih par sačuvati, a za ostale malo jače vrbovati svoju okolinu

stvarno nema smisla da stoje. ja sad imam 28, mogla bih recimo imati dijete tek za deset godina, a to neće izdržati

hvala cure na savjetima

----------


## Školjkica

šalji ako imaš šta tetri, ili nešto jako maleno, ja isto imam kamarisice koje sam svima isposuđivala i super se drže
ja sam za to da se sve razdijeli, uvijek se nađe neko tko će ti dat , prodat, nema smislat radit zalihe
ja sam nakon 2. sve razdijelila i sad ničeg nemam, pa mi sad opet  svako ponešto da i opet ću imat i previše, i opet sve odmah razdijelit
da ti pravim zazubice-stiže nam braco

----------


## ivancica

Sad ste mi dali razmišljati o tome. Imam i ja dosta pelenica, čuvam ih za možebiti treće, nekad. 
I sad su već 2,5 godine odložene. Moram provjeriti gumice. I teška srca ih prodati/pokloniti. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

*školjkice*, joj sad si me sjetila svog obećanja tebi ::smajlić kojemu je užasno neugodno
ali kako tebi maleno, pa tvoje su sumo-bebe, kamaris bi ti bio super

tetre koristim kao kuhinjske krpe

i nemojte mi praviti zazubice, danas sam se sjetila imena vlad, imam ime i za djevojčicu, da znam da će spavati i da me čeka nekakav posao odmah bih naskočila na mm-a

mlada sam, specifične struke koju je teško realizirati, ako sad ostanem doma još godinu i pol ili dvije bojim se da ću si zauvijek zatvoriti svijet rada u kakvoj-takvoj struci

idem prespavati noć, poljubiti pelene i krenuti u raščišćavanje

----------


## jelena.O

> ti pravim zazubice-stiže nam braco


 čestitke, vidim das i već u kupovini

----------


## Školjkica

ma znas da smo bespelenaši, treba mi dok je još žgoljo,kojih mjesec dva, a poslje kad dođe ljeto mi smo goli
volim tetre i imam ih nešto, al nekako uvijek paničarim da će mi falit, pa se zatrpam
mi smo s imenom na sto čuda, opet će mi se rodit bezimeno dijete

----------

